# No Contact Grass Cuts



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Have any of you guys seen these? 

I just found out we have been doing a few of these all year. What happens when some dude comes home and finds my guy mowing his lawn. Will he be pleased or get a gun? It's hard to make a quick get away on a zero turn. We do not have one bullet proof weed eater.

These seem like a bad idea.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

probably to cure violations or close to it anyway.I wouldn't even do it.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Im sure you have a enough work not to expose your people to this kind of danger.

I know i wouldn't touch it, people are crazy now a days, I could see theft charges in your future. Even if there not true.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We had some in the past where people were living in the house but that was because they were investment properties. We have also had ones where we get there and the property is occupied. Those we just say occupied and move on. I would think it would be like doing an initial secure, if occupied then no work is done.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Im sure you have a enough work not to expose your people to this kind of danger.
> 
> I know i wouldn't touch it, people are crazy now a days, I could see theft charges in your future. Even if there not true.



We are slammed with work and I have no intention of doing anymore of these. My office people just issued them like a regular order. I saw one and was like Whiskey Tango Foxtrot????


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We are slammed with work and I have no intention of doing anymore of these. My office people just issued them like a regular order. I saw one and was like Whiskey Tango Foxtrot????


Yep.. work has just exploded!... crazy i know, Those clowns at our favorite company called again, i was vary nice this time. I told them i would think about it. same old same old. looks like their crews and a regional cant handle all the volume their getting now. But the truth is i cant do any more than im doing now.. Things are so much more relaxed now than it has been in along time. 

But plz be careful with your Occupied property's, things are really starting roll down hill now and the peeps are looking for every opportunity to come after you. Just remember if you don't look out for yourself now one will.

Better to turn and walk than fight for a few bucks. No is not a 4 letter word.

Be Well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yep.. work has just exploded!... crazy i know, Those clowns at our favorite company called again, i was vary nice this time. I told them i would think about it. same old same old. looks like their crews and a regional cant handle all the volume their getting now. But the truth is i cant do any more than im doing now.. Things are so much more relaxed now than it has been in along time.
> 
> But plz be careful with your Occupied property's, things are really starting roll down hill now and the peeps are looking for every opportunity to come after you. Just remember if you don't look out for yourself now one will.
> 
> ...


I called every contractor and went over the signs of occupancy for the millionth time. I don't want guys taking chances. I especially preach this on financial freedom orders. if there is even a hint of activity at the property WALK IT!

Legal fees are more than we make on any single order.

Besides i know a guy that got sued for trashing out a shed!!! You might remember that!:yawn:


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

What exactly IS a no contact grass cut?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cfm said:


> What exactly IS a no contact grass cut?


Perform a GC on an occupied property but do not contact the occupant.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I called every contractor and went over the signs of occupancy for the millionth time. I don't want guys taking chances. I especially preach this on financial freedom orders. if there is even a hint of activity at the property WALK IT!
> 
> Legal fees are more than we make on any single order.
> 
> Besides i know a guy that got sued for trashing out a shed!!! You might remember that!:yawn:


LoL,rub it in, but still, 400k a yr isn't that much for freedom from*"Idiocracy"

I don't think i'll ever get use to sitting in this office all day. But im trying to institute a policy of common sense, from the throne, and i must say its not working out as planned.:icon_wink: 

We got hit with 47 WF resigned order last night around 10:30, which tells me someone was up late last night in main office scrambling to fix a hack job in 3 states.

But the new guys are starting to like my ability to throw money and equiment at a problem to fix it. :whistling2:

I hope your Fathers Day went well. Mine was great i got to sleep in all day.
*


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

Figured via the context, but never had to do one. Just wanted to be clear.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> LoL,rub it in, but still, 400k a yr isn't that much for freedom from*"Idiocracy"
> 
> I don't think i'll ever get use to sitting in this office all day. But im trying to institute a policy of common sense, from the throne, and i must say its not working out as planned.:icon_wink:
> 
> ...


I towed the 5th wheel down to Cave In Rock, IL to a bike rally called Hog Rock. We spent a few days down there watching the naked people going on long rides and drinking ridiculous amounts of alcohol.

We came home on Sunday and did a triple header in our baseball tournament. It was a fun weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Spent Saturday thru Tuesday in Arkansas and rafted on the Buffalo river. No tv, cell or radio reception. Couldn't even get a report on my weather radio. Drunks all went home on Sunday and I worked very hard at doing nothing for the next three days. Now I'm catching up. Much easier to do when your inbox isn't full of RUSH orders.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Spent Saturday thru Tuesday in Arkansas and rafted on the Buffalo river. No tv, cell or radio reception. Couldn't even get a report on my weather radio. Drunks all went home on Sunday and I worked very hard at doing nothing for the next three days. Now I'm catching up. Much easier to do when your inbox isn't full of RUSH orders.


You guys always get more time off than me..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Alright, I lied. Every morning about 5:30, I drove to the highest point I could find, and with one bar on my phone, checked to make sure no emergencies had come in. I had already told everyone who writes us checks that cash that we were on a skeleton crew for a few days. There isn't much to spend money on in those parts and life gets real simple for a while. We'll be doing the same thing in the Smokies and Myrtle Beach later this summer.
I think the threaded has drifted a bit...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Alright, I lied. Every morning about 5:30, I drove to the highest point I could find, and with one bar on my phone, checked to make sure no emergencies had come in. I had already told everyone who writes us checks that cash that we were on a skeleton crew for a few days. There isn't much to spend money on in those parts and life gets real simple for a while. We'll be doing the same thing in the Smokies and Myrtle Beach later this summer.
> I think the threaded has drifted a bit...


Sounds Amazing!


----------

